# Romancoke



## phred (Sep 16, 2017)

Since I've been asking around and no one's willing to help on this forum, I went to the pier at rumandcoke yesterday (9/27). Had a ray that nearly spooled my line, 2 baby stripers( 7-9 inches), 3 tiny flukes( 5-8 inches), and 4 horseshoe crabs that were heavy as hell (thought I got snagged). Current was strong.

Hope this helps anglers new to this area since no one's willing to help me. I'm drunk and venting, just give me a decent spot to hit up some keepers!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Make some trips to The Eastern Shore of Md. or Delaware. You might do a little better then Rumandcoke pier. Choptank River and Tred Avon River are good fishing areas. How about Cape Henlopen fishing pier. I don't think anyone will give up there SPOT if they are catching keepers. Good luck!!


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

I learned a long time ago on here. Get out and fish find the honey holes and be a report maker not a report chaser. But if you already in that area matapeake and Kent narrows has some good fishing. Find ma and Pa tackle shops and ask in there


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

I find the shallow water there better for crabbing than fishing. I fished there couple weeks ago, caught zippee. Nice pier though.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Hueski said:


> I find the shallow water there better for crabbing than fishing. I fished there couple weeks ago, caught zippee. Nice pier though.


 Yes, I lived there for about 30 years. Way better places to fish in my opinion.


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

no one is going to just give up info that they've put in time and work to find. Do the same, put in work and time and you'll get gratification of knowing you did it yourself.

use google earth and explore places through that then go check them out and fish them.


----------



## Hysteresis (Oct 20, 2010)

Pier&Surf is tremendously useful for new fishermen to gather information and learn fishing techniques/secrets to get a jump start on surf fishing. I can suggest carefully reading posts all the way back to when P&S was started and taking notes if necessary.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Damn! Some of you Marylanders are rough on the poor boy. 

Hueski, your exactly right about Romancoke.
Never much goin on down there. Water's about 3' deep at high tide. Nice pier tho.
The only way to fish that place is go out to the left corner out on the end with a 12' surf rod loaded with 20# braid and launch 4oz on a high/low rig and fresh cut bunker as far as you can throw at the 1st buoy marker.
This time of year you have a shot at some nice Taylor Blues. Giant Cow nose Rays also patrol the same area tho.

phred,
Sober up and listen up.  
Go to this site for areas to check out: http://gisapps.dnr.state.md.us/PublicFishingAccess/index.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Definitely ain't the site to be asking for pointers


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2017)

Even at the best spots finding keepers can often be difficult, especially when the water is still pretty warm.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

phred said:


> ....... I'm drunk and venting, just give me a decent spot to hit up some keepers!


Seems you had one too many before when you posted about buying some lures. I've been on the forum since May, 2001 really can't remember anyone getting on here like that. You need to put your time in on the water and learn what works and what doesn't work. Learn how to fish the tide and current, learn what affect different phases of the moon has on the fish and learn what water temperature does. This all takes time maybe years. Learn all that and you'll be an angler not a fisherman. Good luck my friend.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

andypat said:


> Yes, I lived there for about 30 years. Way better places to fish from shore in my opinion.


 If you fish out of a boat it is a great place to live and fish. The Kent Narrows is loaded with rock fish and perch from a boat if you know how. Then you have Chester River, Eastern Neck Island, Eastern Bay, Chesapeake bay. BUT, you need that boat.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Jason Mason said:


> Definitely ain't the site to be asking for pointers


 I try to answer all questions if I can help. Lures, how to fish them. areas to fish from Md. to FL. Maybe people don't believe me, or don't read my reports with pictures. I don't know? I know I am still learning from some people on this fishing forum. Still learning best places to fish from shore. It's 5:30 AM right now and i am thinking where to fish this morning. Perch or crappie. I think I will hit the crappie again this morning. Then off to the Casino with Pat/Wife. What a life!


----------



## Creation (Oct 6, 2016)

Let me help you out man. I am a rockfish newbie. My first rock I ever caught was just last year. Once I figured them out, I caught a slew of them...killed it here last season. I've spent 20 years of my life moving around the country and fishing different states as the Navy sent me to one duty station after the next. When I got here to Maryland, I was a little overwhelmed. I was targeting a species (rockfish) I had never caught before nor knew anything about. All I did, was three things:
1. Go here, and take the time to read this in it's entirety, I actually read it three times.

http://www.chesapeakelighttackle.com/2015/04/14/tips_fish_from_shore/

2. Get on Google maps and analyze the shore line. Look for good spots based on what you read.

3. Buy some gear (bait, artificials) that are suggested on that site.

That's it. That's all I've done and have had some extremely successful outings. My time here in Maryland is about to expire in a few weeks, moving to Las Vegas for my new role as I retire from the Navy and put the military in my rear view. But I tell you what, I'm sure gonna miss this place and the fishing here. One of the best places to fish in the country.

Good luck to you man!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Creation, Thanks for your service in Navy. That is great Info. you gave that guy. Thanks for the fishing for rock fish from shore article.


----------



## dena (Jun 20, 2010)

If you have a few bucks, get a private light tackle charter.
You will learn more paying for one day on the water than all the internet reading in the world.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

dena said:


> If you have a few bucks, get a private light tackle charter.
> You will learn more paying for one day on the water than all the internet reading in the world.


He wants to learn some shore fishing spots not Bay fishing. OJT is best way to learn.


----------

